

Ask HN: ListAndPlay.com - What should I change?  - JonathanBouman

This app allows you to create &#38; share Youtube playlists in an easy way, tries to simplify the whole process and give you a new Youtube experience.<p>What would you change about the concept/layout/functions?
======
lhorie
Initial thoughts:

\- Can't we make playlists in Youtube already?

\- Youtube's search auto-suggests, yours started playing a silly cartoon when
I typed "a".

\- Controls are not where I would expect them (they are at bottom left in just
about all other video sites in the world).

\- There's a weird dotted outline when you click on the video.

\- On the top right, there's a link to your profile, which I don't care about,
but no link to register/login, which I do.

\- "Add" icon is rip-off of Netvibes. Does not add to Netvibes and is
confusing.

\- How about supporting other video sites?

~~~
JonathanBouman
Thanks for your feedback, here a quick reply:

\- Yes it is possible on YT, but you need to login and it is not fast enough
for me. I want to find videos while I type and build a list.

\- Auto-suggest is already active, you can force exact search by hitting
enter.

\- 90% Controls have influence on your search results, that's why I put them
top left. They need to get attention but shouldn't distract the user, so
that's why I chose top left (also the fullscreen looks nice with it)

\- The dotted outline is a DIV hack needed to catch mouse clicks for
pause/play (since I can't capture clicks from the flash video itself)

\- Not having a login/register is one of the main advantages of this site, you
build a list, share it and save it that way.

\- Add icon was not meant as rip-off from Netvibes (didn't knew they even used
it), what do you suggest as a positive 'add this video' icon?

\- Supporting other video sites is in the pipeline!

~~~
lhorie
Re: icon: I always liked explicit text on my buttons. I remember reading
something about icons not being very user-friendly.

[http://uxmyths.com/post/715009009/myth-icons-enhance-
usabili...](http://uxmyths.com/post/715009009/myth-icons-enhance-usability)

~~~
JonathanBouman
That's interesting, thanks! Right now I've got title tags set for the icons. I
will try to convert the icons into short text buttons. Keep the feedback
coming :)!

------
JonathanBouman
Quick link: <http://ListAndPlay.com>

